# Cohiba Robusto



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Was wondering what folks thought of this stick.
I saw the recent poll by IHT and when stacked up against the PSD4, it stands little chance.

I have had many other Cohibas and the Siglo VI and the Sublime are up there for me, along with an occasional Esplendido or Siglo IV. I have head great things about the Robusto but it doesn't seem to coincide with the way everyone voted. I personally voted for the PSD4 as that is a favorite of mine but shame on me as I never really had a Cohiba to compare it to.

Curious to see what most members think when speaking specifically about this cigar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Probably the best robusto with a little age on it :2


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Probably the best robusto with a little age on it :2


I agree. IMHO, age probably impacts this stick to greater levels than any other Robusto. The more age, the greater the nuance.

Personally, when I'm in the mood for a CoRo (& I'm not a Cohiba fan, so I have to be really in the mood to smoke one), they can be so right on.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Probably the best robusto with a little age on it :2


I agree with this, though with too much age they lose a little something. The CoRo with a lot of age are not nearly as good as say a PSD4 with the same amount of age.
JMHO

:w


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

03's have been very good. Probably my favorite robusto when aged a bit. Agree with Mo they need time to shine. The 04's may be as good with time, but I also like the lighter wrappers I've been seeing on the 03's. They burn very nice and straight, with great construction.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Cohiba Robustos are a waste of money if you want to put it in a quality to price ratio. The extra money for the Cohiba brand doesn't add up to a better cigar. Juan Lopez or PSD4's are on par for sure, and in a blind tasting, I think most experienced smokers wouldn't call it a 3 way tie as to which one is "better". 

I just don't understand what all the fuss is about with the Cohiba brand. Status, sure, but if you take the bands off before smoking, the status disappears too. People will spend a lot for a little, and I think they're aware of this in Havana. Put a pigtail on it and charge 12% more (I know the CR's don't have pig tails....)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Cohiba Robustos are a waste of money if you want to put it in a quality to price ratio. The extra money for the Cohiba brand doesn't add up to a better cigar. Juan Lopez or PSD4's are on par for sure, and in a blind tasting, I think most experienced smokers wouldn't call it a 3 way tie as to which one is "better".
> 
> I just don't understand what all the fuss is about with the Cohiba brand. Status, sure, but if you take the bands off before smoking, the status disappears too. People will spend a lot for a little, and I think they're aware of this in Havana. Put a pigtail on it and charge 12% more (I know the CR's don't have pig tails....)


Or some people just really appreciate the flavor of Cohiba and Trinidad's...... to each their own I guess and now its not a mystery where you stand on that issue.

IMO, the CoRo's are very good and with a little time and tender loving care can be very rewarding. In my estimation one of the better Robusto's out there.

Glad to see a few other fans of the Cohiba line.

XXX


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Or some people just really appreciate the flavor of Cohiba and Trinidad's......
> XXX


I am not saying that CR's are a bad smoke, far from it, but from a practical point of view I think there's little to merit the difference in price compared to the others.

Cohibas best offerings are on the smaller gauge cigars. Lancero shape cigars are all pretty expensive.

If you got it like that and you just love the CR's flavor, then what is money? The difference in price is just one meal, and we eat 3 of those a day, and were talking about 25 cigars...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> I am not saying that CR's are a bad smoke, far from it, but from a practical point of view I think there's little to merit the difference in price compared to the others.


I disagree with you on that point. I think there are quite a few differences between CoRo's and other Robusto's out on the market. Its those differences that allow me to pay the extra $$$ so that I get the kind of satisfaction I want. I guess its just all about perception, if something is worth it to me I don't mind paying the extra money in order to make myself happy. That doesn't seem foolish or a waste of money to me but then again I'm only buying and smoking for myself.



mosesbotbol said:


> Cohibas best offerings are on the smaller gauge cigars.


Again I disagree with you. Some of their best and most flavorfull cigars are their larger ring gauge Sublimes and Double Coronas. IMO, you get what you pay for. If you spend the xtra $$$ and get a box of Sublimes I feel you'll be far better Rewarded than with their less expensive vitola's. Again, just my opinion.



mosesbotbol said:


> If you got it like that and you just love the CR's flavor, then what is money? The difference in price is just one meal, and we eat 3 of those a day, and were talking about 25 cigars...


Now you're talking my language, if its worth it then what's the big deal? Yeah maybe I'll have Ramen soup instead of Steak one night but afterwards I get to smoke a great Cohiba rather than a Los Statos De Luxe.

XXX


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Again I disagree with you. Some of their best and most flavorfull cigars are their larger ring gauge Sublimes and Double Coronas. IMO, you get what you pay for. If you spend the xtra $$$ and get a box of Sublimes I feel you'll be far better Rewarded than with their less expensive vitola's. Again, just my opinion.


I would also include as a must add my favorite Cohiba of all........The Canonazo better known as the Siglo VI. This cigar is worth every penny. Certainly many fine cigars can be had for a whole lot less than a box of Siglos but once you have a legit one, you have a hard time not coming back for more. I have six boxes aging in my humidor for that reason.

Would have to absolutely also agree on the Sublimes. What a fine cigar that is, although out of about five boxes or so that I have gone through, I have found a small handful with some draw issues but that all came out of the same box. For the most part, awesome to say the least and a reason why I am aging five boxes of those. Would also agree on the Double Coronas as great smokes but for me, only after the Siglo and the Sublimes, in that order.

Cohibas are certainly not for everyone due to price and blend. If you like the blend and you can get by the price, they are fine cigars that are a must have. I personally have not run into a Cohiba vitola I did not like and that is why I was curious about the Robustos, as I have ofter heard such good things about them. I don't know if I would argue they are worth the price as that is a personal thing based on budget but to me, you are in fact getting what you pay for with them. I have bought many boxes and cannot say I have ever regreted one of them. They are in fact different or better yet, unique.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The Sublimes are one of Cohiba’s most disappointing cigars. The double coronas aren’t bad and the Esplendidos use to be really good like 6 years ago. I’ll take the smaller smokes from Cohiba any day over Sublimes; the rolling is better and the flavors are more pronounced. The last Sublimes and Sublime Edicion Limitada have been total let down’s; bad draw, shoddy construction and flavor that taste as grand as the price tag. They would be almost the last two of their sizes I would pick out a store. I’ve only smoked about 5-10 of each, so someone many have more experience than I.

There’s a difference and you’re correct; I am not convinced that difference is in improvement over the other brands.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> The Sublimes are one of Cohiba's most disappointing cigars. The double coronas aren't bad and the Esplendidos use to be really good like 6 years ago. I'll take the smaller smokes from Cohiba any day over Sublimes; the rolling is better and the flavors are more pronounced. The last Sublimes and Sublime Edicion Limitada have been total let down's; bad draw, shoddy construction and flavor that taste as grand as the price tag. They would be almost the last two of their sizes I would pick out a store. I've only smoked about 5-10 of each, so someone many have more experience than I.
> 
> There's a difference and you're correct; I am not convinced that difference is in improvement over the other brands.


Ahh, well then its good that we've got it down to just a difference of personal opinion on taste and value rather than saying they are a waste of money or that _"experienced"_ smokers would know better.

XXX


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> The Sublimes are one of Cohiba's most disappointing cigars. The double coronas aren't bad and the Esplendidos use to be really good like 6 years ago. I'll take the smaller smokes from Cohiba any day over Sublimes; the rolling is better and the flavors are more pronounced. The last Sublimes and Sublime Edicion Limitada have been total let down's; bad draw, shoddy construction and flavor that taste as grand as the price tag. They would be almost the last two of their sizes I would pick out a store. I've only smoked about 5-10 of each, so someone many have more experience than I.
> 
> There's a difference and you're correct; I am not convinced that difference is in improvement over the other brands.


I have had about 10 boxes now of Sublimes and about 15 or so of Siglo VI.
As I mentioned, would rate the Siglo VI as my favorite. The only thing I can imagine on those Sublimes you had is that like everything, you could have run into a bad box, rolled by one pissed off torcedero who was just having a bad day. Can happen with anything made by hand. I too ran across a small handful (think it was like three or four sticks) that were tough on draw but they actually worked themselves out. For my personal experience with them, three or four out of 250 hardly warrants a terrible conviction. Other than that, they are a superb cigar. Don't give up on them. Try another box as they really are very special. Most of my boxes are from late '04 (would have to dig into the humi to pull them out from the back to see exact date if you need it to try to find that same date).

One thing to think of as far as price on Cohibas.
Certainly one can pick up say two or three boxes of another brand instead of one box of Cohibas. Perhaps not a good analogy, but one can also pick up three Ford Escorts for the price of a Lexus.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Blueface said:


> But one can also pick up three Ford Escorts for the price of a Lexus.


I like your style Blue 

XXX


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I really like the CoRo's, one of my favorite cubans but me being a cheap sob and poor one as well, I tend to stick with Boli PC's, RC's and PSD4's. Had my first Monte #4 and will be getting some of those as well. Hell to make a long arse story a bit shorter, I'd pay the extra for the CoRo's if I could. Thanks to the fellas here I've been fortunate to be able to try Cohiba's where as without their generosity we'd probably not have tried at all simply because of their price. Just my :2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> The Sublimes are one of Cohiba's most disappointing cigars. The double coronas aren't bad and the Esplendidos use to be really good like 6 years ago. I'll take the smaller smokes from Cohiba any day over Sublimes; the rolling is better and the flavors are more pronounced. The last Sublimes and Sublime Edicion Limitada have been total let down's; bad draw, shoddy construction and flavor that taste as grand as the price tag. They would be almost the last two of their sizes I would pick out a store. I've only smoked about 5-10 of each, so someone many have more experience than I.
> 
> There's a difference and you're correct; I am not convinced that difference is in improvement over the other brands.


IMHO you been getting fakes. The larger Cohibas are smoking very well, especially the Sublimes. And I have never heard anyone complain about the construction like you have. I'm going on my third box and they have all been near perfect construction wise.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Hey, Mosesbotbol, if you promise to say "All hail to the New York Yankees, I promise to open one of the Sublimes boxes a whole lot more premature than I had planned and send you one to sample. I agree that your opinion may be biased by having gotten a less than reputable sampling. All this Sublimes talk has my mouth watering.

Who was I kidding on this aging crap. Don't know many of us that can actually pull that off. Takes control. I need to find it.

P.S.
Nely, are you out there?
Hope you made it OK through the storm.
Have you had the Sublime I sent you? If you did, chime in.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> IMHO you been getting fakes. The larger Cohibas are smoking very well, especially the Sublimes. And I have never heard anyone complain about the construction like you have. I'm going on my third box and they have all been near perfect construction wise.


No complaints here, thanks again Joe. Awesome smokes, robusto's as well..


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ahh, well then its good that we've got it down to just a difference of personal opinion on taste and value rather than saying they are a waste of money or that _"experienced"_ smokers would know better.
> 
> XXX


I should qualify "expierenced smokers" would say in blind tasting that they'd say the Cohibas was an better in line with the $ per in more

I figured out what certain cigars are per inch to put it in perspective. Prices are an average of what most people pay:

Cohiba Robusto $3.525 an inch
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 $2.231 an inch
Partagas Serie D $2.083 an inch
Cohiba Sublime Edicion Limitada $4.615 an inch
Partagas Lusitania $1.913 an inch


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I should qualify "expierenced smokers" would say in blind tasting that they'd say the Cohibas was an better in line with the $ per in more
> 
> I figured out what certain cigars are per inch to put it in perspective. Prices are an average of what most people pay:
> 
> ...


Tale a look at my offer just two posts up from this last one of yours.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

my favorite robusto with 5+ ears of age on it. Have not had any older than '93s which were phenomenal at 11 years. Vanilla bean flavors seem to fade after about 8 years and they become bolder and more chocolaty. Love these cigars-have 8 boxes aging.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> IMHO you been getting fakes. The larger Cohibas are smoking very well, especially the Sublimes.


Oh, I guess I'll have to go into Davidoff in Zurich and tell them that carbonbased_al says you're selling me fakes as the larger Cohibas are smoking well.

There's been several posts from people on this forum that also buy from Europe in person with the same sentiments that I have described. I only buy my cigars in person from Havanos dealers, not sure where you may be getting them?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Oh, I guess I'll have to go into Davidoff in Zurich and tell them that carbonbased_al says you're selling me fakes as the larger Cohibas are smoking well.
> 
> There's been several posts from people on this forum that also buy from Europe in person with the same sentiments that I have described. I only buy my cigars in person from Havanos dealers, not sure where you may be getting them?


You missed my offer:
Hey, Mosesbotbol, if you promise to say "All hail to the New York Yankees, I promise to open one of the Sublimes boxes a whole lot more premature than I had planned and send you one to sample.

All I can tell you is I have not found a single person, who has had numerous boxes that came sealed, from reputable dealers, that can describe Sublimes as poorly constructed as you have. Something is not right there. That you say you don't like the blend, that I can understand. However, to say they literally suck is not appropriate when describing authentic Sublimes.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Cohiba Robustos are a waste of money if you want to put it in a quality to price ratio. The extra money for the Cohiba brand doesn't add up to a better cigar. Juan Lopez or PSD4's are on par for sure, and in a blind tasting, I think most experienced smokers wouldn't call it a 3 way tie as to which one is "better".
> 
> I just don't understand what all the fuss is about with the Cohiba brand. Status, sure, but if you take the bands off before smoking, the status disappears too. People will spend a lot for a little, and I think they're aware of this in Havana. Put a pigtail on it and charge 12% more (I know the CR's don't have pig tails....)


I've been smoking Cubans close to ten years and the CoRo was always in my top 3, if on and if they have a few years age. The 03's I have are kind of a lighter wrapper and are just fantastic. There are no other current robustos that I would take over these. I have plenty of 03 and 04 Boli R.C.'s, RASS, etc., and none satisfy like my CoRo's. As far as value goes they were bought on sale for 286.00 and like I said no other current robusto comes close in taste, so the value is there for me. I'ts all a matter of personal tastes though. Iv'e also got 03 Coronas especials (265.00 on sale) and they are the best cigar IMO in that size. Blows the Monte #2 Especials away. I love Cohibas unique flavor. No other Cuban tastes anything like them. If you don't thats cool, but saying they suck and were all suckers is not. I'm sure there are people out there that will say they don't get the hype with Dom perignon and other champagnes for less are better.That doesn't mean they are right, it just means thats what their tastes are. I will pay extra $$$ for my Cohibas all day long.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> You missed my offer:
> Hey, Mosesbotbol, if you promise to say "All hail to the New York Yankees, I promise to open one of the Sublimes boxes a whole lot more premature than I had planned and send you one to sample.
> 
> All I can tell you is I have not found a single person, who has had numerous boxes that came sealed, from reputable dealers, that can describe Sublimes as poorly constructed as you have. Something is not right there. That you say you don't like the blend, that I can understand. However, to say they literally suck is not appropriate when describing authentic Sublimes.


I appreciate your offer; that is quite generous and you're a real sport!

The only Sublimes I saw and purchased were the ones in CH, and I thought the rolling was average with other brands. Two of the Sublimes I bought were constantly going out, yet none of the Lusitanias were going out. I am sure the girls at Davidoff would've exchanged the Sublimes if I brought the offending ones back, but maybe next time? The Sublimes were all from a box, not 5 packs. I wish I had bought the 5 packs instead; I didn't realize the tubes were that cool looking! The construction is average on both Sublimes and Limitadas, which I equate to poor because Cohiba should be the best-of-the-best. Take the bands off of an Esplendido and a Lusitania, put them side by side, and tell me that the construction of the Cohiba is worth that much more.

Basically, I don't feel the increase for Cohiba is linear to the price increase for the brand. I know there's a lot of people on this forum that money is no object, then the cost is irrelevant so who cares what a Cohiba costs? For high rollers like them; they're still going to smoke them like they're nothing.

Others on this forum may not have as deep pockets or the means to buy so many Cohibas, but would like a straight shooting opinion on whether they should splurge the extra money for the brand. These smokers may be going the extra yard just to buy a premium Cuban, and my critique is geared for that audience.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> I appreciate your offer; that is quite generous and you're a real sport!
> 
> The only Sublimes I saw and purchased were the ones in CH, and I thought the rolling was average with other brands. Two of the Sublimes I bought were constantly going out, yet none of the Lusitanias were going out. I am sure the girls at Davidoff would've exchanged the Sublimes if I brought the offending ones back, but maybe next time? The Sublimes were all from a box, not 5 packs. I wish I had bought the 5 packs instead; I didn't realize the tubes were that cool looking! The construction is average on both Sublimes and Limitadas, which I equate to poor because Cohiba should be the best-of-the-best. Take the bands off of an Esplendido and a Lusitania, put them side by side, and tell me that the construction of the Cohiba is worth that much more.
> 
> ...


5 packs of Sublimes in tubes? I have never seen an E.L. Maduro cigar come that way except the 01 Hoyo Particulars (boxes of 5 individual wood coffins), must be fakes ,or Siglo 6's. They come in tubes and five packs.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> I appreciate your offer; that is quite generous and you're a real sport!
> 
> The only Sublimes I saw and purchased were the ones in CH, and I thought the rolling was average with other brands. Two of the Sublimes I bought were constantly going out, yet none of the Lusitanias were going out. I am sure the girls at Davidoff would've exchanged the Sublimes if I brought the offending ones back, but maybe next time? The Sublimes were all from a box, not 5 packs. I wish I had bought the 5 packs instead; I didn't realize the tubes were that cool looking! The construction is average on both Sublimes and Limitadas, which I equate to poor because Cohiba should be the best-of-the-best. Take the bands off of an Esplendido and a Lusitania, put them side by side, and tell me that the construction of the Cohiba is worth that much more.
> 
> ...


Your not paying for better construction when you purchase a Cohiba over a Lusi, or any other cigar. Construction is hit or miss on any Cuban cigar including Davidoffs and Dunhills ( two of the best all time IMO). What you are paying extra for is a cigar that takes more time to make that goes through an extra fermentation process to give it a unique flavor no other Cuban has. Out of every cigar Cuba makes, the Cohiba is the one they chose to give to diplomats. Later it become the Fundadore, which the old manager of El Laguito said was basically the same blend as the Lanceros with a darker wrapper. Now I know these cigars are not the same as the new ones, but that can be said of every Cuban. Fidel could smoke any cigar he wanted, and what was his go to cigar? Cohiba Coronas Especials. Whether you have a lot of cash or not, I don't agree with giving advice to someone to get something else. Thay may find that they would rather smoke two Cohibas a week instead of 4 or 5 other Cubans that are cheaper. My advice is buy or trade with someone to try a few before you buy a whole box. All Cubans age nice, but Cohibas are so friggin awsome with age. I've seen cigartexans collection on C/S and it is very apparent from that and his posts that #1. he has enough money to smoke whatever he wants, and #2. he has lot of experience and his humidor is full of Cohibas.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I appreciate your offer; that is quite generous and you're a real sport!
> 
> The only Sublimes I saw and purchased were the ones in CH, and I thought the rolling was average with other brands. Two of the Sublimes I bought were constantly going out, yet none of the Lusitanias were going out. I am sure the girls at Davidoff would've exchanged the Sublimes if I brought the offending ones back, but maybe next time? The Sublimes were all from a box, not 5 packs. I wish I had bought the 5 packs instead; I didn't realize the tubes were that cool looking! The construction is average on both Sublimes and Limitadas, which I equate to poor because Cohiba should be the best-of-the-best. Take the bands off of an Esplendido and a Lusitania, put them side by side, and tell me that the construction of the Cohiba is worth that much more.


Sublimes being sold in cardboard 5-packs? I would question the authenticity of the ones from the varnished box you bought if the same shop is selling cardboard 5-packs. Not to mention Sublimes DO NOT come in tubes. Perhaps you have mistaken the Siglo VI A/T for a Sublime A/T (they don't exist). Next you speak of Sublimes like they are regular production. Sublimes are Edicion Limitada's from 2004 and are NOT regular production.

Either you are very confused about what cigars you see or you should insert foot in mouth


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cvm4 said:


> Sublimes being sold in cardboard 5-packs? I would question the authenticity of the ones from the varnished box you bought if the same shop is selling cardboard 5-packs. Not to mention Sublimes DO NOT come in tubes. Perhaps you have mistaken the Siglo VI A/T for a Sublime A/T (they don't exist). Next you speak of Sublimes like they are regular production. Sublimes are Edicion Limitada's from 2004 and are NOT regular production.
> 
> Either you are very confused about what cigars you see or you should insert foot in mouth


Already pointed out about the 5 packs in tubes in my above post. I knew when I heard him saying the construction sucked something was not right. Some have not loved the blend, but I have not heard anyone say the construction was bad. Even if he got Siglo 6's, I've never seen them with bad construction either.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Already pointed out about the 5 packs in tubes in my above post. I knew when I heard him saying the construction sucked something was not right. Some have not loved the blend, but I have not heard anyone say the construction was bad. Even if he got Siglo 6's, I've never seen them with bad construction either.


I know, that doesn't mean I can't expound on the situation though. The more opinions the better, in my book. He seems confused about his cigars to me though.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

cvm4 said:


> I know, that doesn't mean I can't expound on the situation though. The more opinions the better, in my book. He seems confused about his cigars to me though.


I would agree that there appears to be some confusion on his part.

One thing is to not like a blend and I think we all agree that is a matter of personal preference. However, I have yet to find a legitimate Cohiba that is not well made. Draw problems happen with all the best of cigars, just can't be a common thing. Cohiba still is Fidel's flagship and best selling brand created post his revolution.

I agree they are expensive.
I agree they are not for everyone.
I agree you can buy many others for a lot less.
HOWEVER, they are fine cigars indeed and that can't be taken away from them.

Now, all that said, I am off to smoke a Siglo VI.
I think you guys have sold me on the Robustos.
As soon as the economy stabilizes post Wilma and everything else that has gone wrong for me lately, I am ordering a CoRo.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mcgoospot said:


> my favorite robusto with 5+ ears of age on it. Have not had any older than '93s which were phenomenal at 11 years. Vanilla bean flavors seem to fade after about 8 years and they become bolder and more chocolaty. Love these cigars-have 8 boxes aging.


8 boxes aging. Your the man! I have had quite a few pre-94 Esplendidos, but not robustos. They are all starting to get very hard to find.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cvm4 said:


> I know, that doesn't mean I can't expound on the situation though. The more opinions the better, in my book. He seems confused about his cigars to me though.


No problem, expound away.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

In all fairness, these larger gauged Cohibas like the Sublime and Sig6 can sometimes exhibit an airy draw that can lead to a real struggle in trying to get a mouthful of smoke. Almost like there is a leak in the wrapper/binder. But I think it's fair to say the other things lead to one conclusion, and I think you all hit on it rather well.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I was going to say you could not pay me $20 to smoke a PSD4,
but then I realized I would suffer thru it... take the $20 and put 
it towards some CoRos!

Just my personal tastes.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

You are velly sirry man, broos!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I have had them with a couple months on them thru 7 years.
Just do not do it for me. If I have no enjoyment within
7 years, I am not going to wait or buy older PSD4s than that. 

I love Partagas, just do not care for those.

I do have a couple boxes of Coros on the way however....


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I dig the cohiba line the flav just does it for me. but the price for these cigars are too much everyone I have had has been by gift or by single purchase. but if I could aford it I would have a box CORO's and all the sig line


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

I have smoked about a half a box of Cohiba Espledido’s in the past and recently smoked about 2 or 3 of the smaller Cohiba’s I have picked up here and there. Correct me if I am wrong but there is a unique and flavorful taste to the Cohiba line that does in fact differentiate it from other Cubans. When I was smoking the Espledido’s with more regularity, around 5 or 6 years ago, I could spot the smell of one being smoked in the car driving in front of me at 25 mph. (Of course I pulled my buddy over and cadged one from him) The point I am getting at is there is a definite Cohiba flavor.

That said, I bought a Robusto sampler from a trusted source recently. In it were three Cohiba Robustos that I believe to be authentic. I have been working my way through the sampler when I felt it was time to revisit my old friend the Cohiba. I brewed up some coffee, grabbed my text book and cigar and headed out on the porch to revel in the Cohiba glory.

I was disappointed, the Robusto smoked well and the workmanship was fine. The flavor is good and the draw was good. It just missed that unique "Cohibaness" I was hoping to recapture. Perhaps I was suffering from euphoric recall, perhaps the Robusto was young and all the previous Cohiba’s I smoked had some age on them that I did not know about at the time. But something was missing. 

I have been holding off posting a review till I smoked the other two Robustos I have to see if this was in fact an isolated incident. I am (perhaps mistakenly) under the impression that though different sizes and shapes of cigars within the same brand will contribute to different smoking characteristics, the general flavor profile should stay roughly the same. At least it should be reminiscent of the product line. I am not at the point of sending in one for dissection by the team of experts but I would like to know if my basic belief is sound.

Should a Cohiba Robusto bear the same general taste as a Cohiba Espledido?

I am considering buying a box of Cohiba's in the near future and I am only probably going to be able to do this once due to my financial status. I am tossed over the Reserva Seleccion, the Sublimes 2004 EL's, the tried and true Espledido or now thanks to this thread the Cohiba Siglo VI.

I only want to do this once. Any suggestions and feedback would be appreciated greatly.

-Matthew :u :w 

PS: Photo below has the Robusto's in it, let me know if better photo of the remaining two are needed.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry on the confusion, I meant to say Siglo 6 in tubes, I was getting mixed up...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mobsix said:


> I have smoked about a half a box of Cohiba Espledido's in the past and recently smoked about 2 or 3 of the smaller Cohiba's I have picked up here and there. Correct me if I am wrong but there is a unique and flavorful taste to the Cohiba line that does in fact differentiate it from other Cubans. When I was smoking the Espledido's with more regularity, around 5 or 6 years ago, I could spot the smell of one being smoked in the car driving in front of me at 25 mph. (Of course I pulled my buddy over and cadged one from him) The point I am getting at is there is a definite Cohiba flavor.
> 
> That said, I bought a Robusto sampler from a trusted source recently. In it were three Cohiba Robustos that I believe to be authentic. I have been working my way through the sampler when I felt it was time to revisit my old friend the Cohiba. I brewed up some coffee, grabbed my text book and cigar and headed out on the porch to revel in the Cohiba glory.
> 
> ...


Some similarities in all Cohibas but the robusto is not the same taste as the Esplendidos. The one you got that did not impress was probably young. I've smoked a ton of these and I can tell you these need some age to shine. The 04's are not ready and smoking them now is flushing money down the toilet. I know some people like aggressive cigars but the 04's and 05's are not just too strong they have some funky tastes and they turn bad very early. The 03's I have are smoking surprisingly well, usually I like at least 4 years for Cohibas. As far as advice on your purchase, I'd go with the Reservas. Already aged and ready to go. They also won't be around forever.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

I just brought one of these back from a recent trip abroad. I bought it at the hotel bar but didn't get a chance to smoke it. I wrapped it carefully and it is now ageing in my humidor. Sounds like I need to let it sit awhile to really appreciate it. I will say this, it is a beautiful looking cigar, I only hope it smokes as good as it looks.


----------

